# Issues with HDMI and Mitsubishi LT-46164 (TV)



## pmar4015 (Jul 24, 2011)

Good morning, I am having issues with the TV captioned above in that the HDMI functionality is not working with either my Motorola Set-Top Box (Model #HD DVR QIP 72161) not my Magnavox Blu-Ray player (Model #NB500MG9). Of note, I have only owned the TV for a week now. 

Additionally, the cable box worked for an hour (the first day of the purchase of the TV) via HDMI and then upon turning both the box and TV off and turning it back on later in the night I received a message "You display is not authorized to receive high value HD content over the digital link, please use your YPbP** connections". The Blu-Ray player has never worked via HDMI. I have researched the aforementioned matter and it appears that the problems lies in the "Handshake" requirement. Incidentally, the box *does* work via component video (YPbPr). Additionally, the Blu_ray player in question while not working via HDMI *does *work via the YPbPr connection as well. 

Can any member of the community offer a solution to gaining functionality of the HDMI capability with respect to both the Cable Box (My provider is Verizon FIOS here on Long Island) as well as my Blu-Ray player? Thank you in advance, I feel that I am not fully utilizing the TV having to watch both the box and the DVD player via the component connection. 


Best,


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The TV should easily handle the HDMI connections, the one thing to be aware of is that HDMI can have problems with power on sequences, change the order that you are turning units on or try different cables.


----------

